# New Maru 3x3 cube! Maru XD Estimated release date!



## FailCuber (Jul 2, 2015)

It's coming out a month later


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 2, 2015)

This cube looks small XD


----------



## CubeCow (Jul 2, 2015)

Looks like a yj cube


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 2, 2015)

ehh...


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 2, 2015)

XD


lol


----------



## United Thought (Jul 2, 2015)

If it's anything like the CX3, I'm in.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 3, 2015)

United Thought said:


> If it's anything like the CX3, I'm in.



XD 

Same.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2015)

This is great. XD


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 3, 2015)

I agree that it does look really small. XD


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 3, 2015)

It looks small and the pieces are kinda... weird


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 3, 2015)

looks like a Guan/Su/Chi/Yu/long mech


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 3, 2015)

Looks like a decent cube.


----------



## thelunarbros (Jul 3, 2015)

It kinda looks like a YJ cube


----------



## JediJupiter (Jul 3, 2015)

Hopefully it's as good as the CX3 and not as bad as their 4x4.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 3, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> Hopefully it's as good as the CX3 and not as bad as their 4x4.



Their 4x4 is good though...


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 4, 2015)

It looks like a bargain cube, let's hope it carries a bargain price.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 4, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> It looks like a bargain cube, let's hope it carries a bargain price.



Reminds me of the -Long YJ cubes for some reason


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 4, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Reminds me of the -Long YJ cubes for some reason



yeah the mech looks pretty identical to them


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 11, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Reminds me of the -Long YJ cubes for some reason



prob because of how those wing pieces are shaped :v


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 9, 2015)

On the Cubicle. http://thecubicle.us/maru-cube-p-5090.html


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 9, 2015)

cool XD


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 11, 2015)

Interesting, looks like a pretty simple mech. I might get one, 12$ Is an ok price.


----------



## Chree (Sep 11, 2015)

Agreed. And I like Maru as a company. And their 4x4 was pretty good for its time 

Are there any reviews yet?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 13, 2015)

I just ordered one! I will post first Impressions on my channel


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 18, 2015)

Here are my first Impressions:
The cube is very fast and has a substantial weight. It's also very crispy and came very loose so I'll tighten it to see how it performs then, I haven't had this thing pop on me though.


----------

